# www.uroplectes.com



## psychofox (Jul 26, 2010)

www.uroplectes.com is a new website made by myself. It will contain information about captive keeping and breeding of the genera Uroplectes and Parabuthus. The site is still under construction, so the only article yet is a caresheet of Uroplectes fischeri. The picture gallery has quite a few pictures though, both new and old, and will be updated regularly.

Take a look if you want, questions and comments are appreciated  

Richard


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like you are off to a good start Richard!   :worship:   More websites and info the better.   Your caresheet on U. fischeri is amazing!   Add some more of those, and you will be the place to go for info on these genus'.   Keep it up!   :clap:


----------



## psychofox (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the compliments Nomad I have a couple more articles in the works which will be published shortly, and the site will be updated regularly with new care sheets as I write them.

New pictures will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 27, 2010)

I've bookmarked it!   I'll be there regularly.   Thank you!


----------



## Envyizm (Jul 28, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> I've bookmarked it!   I'll be there regularly.   Thank you!


+1

The writeup on Uroplectes fischeri was very informative. Keep em coming :worship:


----------



## GiX (Jul 28, 2010)

Good start :clap:


----------



## Hentzi (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice one, looks good


----------



## psychofox (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks all! The site is now updated with a few more pictures.


----------



## psychofox (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm allowing myself to notify a bit about the updates now in the beginning.
I've added another care sheet, for Uroplectes triangulifer, as well as some new photos in the gallery section.


----------



## psychofox (Aug 30, 2010)

For those who wants to look, I've written an article about substrate for desert species, another great scorpion keeper has allowed me to use his Parabuthus pallidus article, and there are some new pictures in the gallery since last time as well.

More is coming, so keep checking


----------



## insect714 (Aug 30, 2010)

Bookmarked also, and will be getting mail from me soon about price list...:}


----------



## oogie boogie (Sep 3, 2010)

Great infos on Uroplectes. Keep it up. I really like the climate charts


----------



## cannabeast (Sep 3, 2010)

hey psychofox,
ive seen you post on some of my topics, and one guy here even reccomended you to me.  are you the norwegian that is all about the uroplectes? i have been looking at your site a lot. i have uroplectes triangulifer and uroplectes olivaceus. i dont much care for the olivaceus because they stay in their hermit crab shell and never come out. furthermore, i have a uroplectes triangulifer, that i do care for because it comes out at night like the rest of them, and is almost mature. ive noticed you have triangulifer's for sale of different sizes and sexes. i only have one triangulifer so i definitely need a pair. if you are indeed the guy in norway, would you please consider selling some 5th instar triangulifer's to me here in finland? you commented on one of my posts that the uroplectes not coming out is a good thing.  i dont like it, because i dont get to see them, so i am thinking of trading the olivaceus pair. they are the only ones that dont come out at night, and just sit in that shell forever. it makes me not want to deal with uroplectes anymore.  however, the triangulifer comes out to do his thing every night, and gives me hope for the rest of the uroplectes species. . btw even though the olivaceus never come out at night, they are the most beautiful scorpions ive ever seen.


----------



## psychofox (Sep 5, 2010)

I think this should've been taken via PM, but since you've already asked me here, I can answer.

Sadly I've just sold out all the bigger U. triangulifer I had, now there are only some 3rd instars left. And as for the hiding, that's just how scorpions are. My only tip here is to get more of them, that way you have a greater chance that there is at least _something_ happening at any given time


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 9, 2010)

that is a very nice informative site


----------



## psychofox (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the nice words everyone! I've just updated the site with pictures of a new Uroplectes species; U. insignis. Beautiful species.
A couple of new articles is also in the works, and should be up next weekend.


----------



## psychofox (Sep 26, 2010)

Then the website is finally updated with a new article, this one about Parabuthus raudus. Even though this article will be subject to major updates as I gain more experience with the species, I hope that people will find its contents interesting and useful.


----------



## GiX (Sep 27, 2010)

psychofox said:


> Then the website is finally updated with a new article, this one about Parabuthus raudus. Even though this article will be subject to major updates as I gain more experience with the species, I hope that people will find its contents interesting and useful.


Thanks for sharing this intresting/usefull information :worship:

PS:  "Picture 15: Parabuthus raudus light morph mating" is very "overflow"


----------



## psychofox (Nov 4, 2010)

I've updated the website with some new pictures. Among them are pics of my brood of Uroplectes insignis, which to my knowledge is the first brood in captivity.

Also new pics of U. planimanus, U. carinatus and Parabuthus stridulus.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Psychofox,

Looking good!  :clap:    You are doing an awesome job with your site.   yeah!

Quick question if you don't mind....

What is the difference between U. vittatus and U. cf vittatus ????

They are both gorgeous, but the U. cf vittatus has to be one of my favorites! 

Thanks!


----------



## Atheris666 (Nov 5, 2010)

Do Uroplectes olivaceus next....

Chris


----------



## psychofox (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot

The "cf" in U. cf. vittatus indicates an uncertain ID. The U. vittatus established in the hobby are from Botswana, and the new ones are from South Africa. They are ID'ed as possible U. vittatus based on overall similarity to the specimens from Botswana. I do not have the necessary literature to undertake a confirmation on the ID, so for now they will be labelled U. cf. vittatus. By the way, the picture is of a second instar and thus a bit deceiving. They will not keep these vibrant colors as they mature.


----------

